# 1st dbol cycle, great results.



## Diesel Powered

Just finished a 6 week dbol only cycle (35mg ed)

I have gained 17lbs since i started, i know some of this is water but i dont think much is as i dont have a smooth apperance like some people seem to get.

Many people have commented on how i have filled out and look ripped! which is fantastic as i was worried id look all puffy and loose my sixpack which im delighted to say is looking better than ever!

Through this whole cycle the only sides i have noticed is a backpump when cycling and in the first week or so i was finding it hard to sleep but changing my dosege time to first thing in the morning helped get rid of this:thumbup1:

I have been hitting pb's since week 1 and amazed myself with how much better the weights are going up each time.

I must admit before i started this cycle i was almost put of by what some people were saying there cycles were like using dbol only but i have nothing but praise for the stuff, i guess everyone reacts different to certain compounds and thankfully i reacted very very well:thumb:

Im now starting my pct of nolva+clomid which i will be running for 4 weeks, then im going to wait another 6 weeks before i start my next cycle (1-T Tren+Cynostane)

Id like to thank all the people who gave me great advice pre-cycle and to those who helped during the cycle. :thumb:


----------



## Guest

no question you will gain well on dbol, only thing is keeping the gains when you come off which is where the problem lies, hope it goes well mate


----------



## wes

Glad it went well bud. Hope the pct goes even better. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## T.F.

No need to run a 4 week PCT, 3 would be fine after that cycle. You should also wait at least the time of your cycle + PCT before starting your next cycle - at least that's what i've taken from my research.

I've been on 30mg for 4 weeks now and am also pretty happy with the results so far.

Any pics mate?


----------



## UK muscle man

Diesel Powered said:


> Just finished a 6 week dbol only cycle (35mg ed)
> 
> I have gained 17lbs since i started, i know some of this is water but i dont think much is as i dont have a smooth apperance like some people seem to get.
> 
> Many people have commented on how i have filled out and look ripped! which is fantastic as i was worried id look all puffy and loose my sixpack which im delighted to say is looking better than ever!
> 
> Through this whole cycle the only sides i have noticed is a backpump when cycling and in the first week or so i was finding it hard to sleep but changing my dosege time to first thing in the morning helped get rid of this:thumbup1:
> 
> I have been hitting pb's since week 1 and amazed myself with how much better the weights are going up each time.
> 
> I must admit before i started this cycle i was almost put of by what some people were saying there cycles were like using dbol only but i have nothing but praise for the stuff, i guess everyone reacts different to certain compounds and thankfully i reacted very very well:thumb:
> 
> Im now starting my pct of nolva+clomid which i will be running for 4 weeks, then im going to wait another 6 weeks before i start my next cycle (1-T Tren+Cynostane)
> 
> Id like to thank all the people who gave me great advice pre-cycle and to those who helped during the cycle. :thumb:


how long did it take for you to start feeling the dbol?

which dbol was it? have you lost any weight since stoping and starting pct like T.F said any before and after pics


----------



## Diesel Powered

want2getstrong said:


> no question you will gain well on dbol, only thing is keeping the gains when you come off which is where the problem lies, hope it goes well mate


Thanks mate, i know i could lose quite a bit but will not let this get me down like some people do when they lose alot of there gains as i know its a very strong possibilty!

I have been eating like a horse on cycle i have pushed my self to the limit in training so im hoping i keep a fair bit. I have also noticed im not puffy at all, my vains show pretty much constantly (did before cycle but not as much) and i look ripped, many people at the gym have noticed this.


----------



## Outtapped

keep us updated on how you do after PCT mate, yeah any pics before and after?


----------



## Nemises

im about to 3 weeks into PCT from 7 week dbol cycle @ 30mg/day. gained about 7kg's and fat. Strangely i havent lost much wieght which iwas expecting to.

was also planning on running pct for a 4th week. but low 20nolva 25clomid.


----------



## Diesel Powered

UK muscle man said:


> how long did it take for you to start feeling the dbol?
> 
> which dbol was it? have you lost any weight since stoping and starting pct like T.F said any before and after pics


By the end of the first week i felt alot stronger but as this was my first cycle i put this down to it all being in my head. It was BD dbol 5mg pink tabs.

I finished yesterday so no weight lose yet!

I wish i did take before shots but never even thought about it as i did not think there would be much difference.

I was thinking about 3 week pct but was advised 4 weeks, might down it to 3 though.


----------



## Diesel Powered

nemises_gendo said:


> im about to 3 weeks into PCT from 7 week dbol cycle @ 30mg/day. gained about 7kg's and fat. Strangely i havent lost much wieght which iwas expecting to.
> 
> was also planning on running pct for a 4th week. but low 20nolva 25clomid.


I have read on a few forums that some people lose alot of there gains and other dont lose much at all, i hope im the latter!


----------



## Diesel Powered

..Oh and 1 more thing, how long till these irritating back pumps stop?


----------



## Nemises

Diesel Powered said:


> I have read on a few forums that some people lose alot of there gains and other dont lose much at all, i hope im the latter!


i was hoping to lose a little lol. was hoping my gut hadnt goten a bigger and that it was water, but it doesnt look like it.

strength is down a little though. didnt have any sides but have been short tempered at times during pct, probably the clomid.


----------



## BillC

Diesel Powered said:


> ..Oh and 1 more thing, how long till these irritating back pumps stop?


Day after you come off.


----------



## Nemises

Diesel Powered said:


> ..Oh and 1 more thing, how long till these irritating back pumps stop?


to be honest i never got them....... feel as if im missing out on somthing lol. :cursing:


----------



## Diesel Powered

BillC said:


> Day after you come off.


Thats great then cus im treking on sunday and would of had to give it a miss if it was like it was last week, its not so much painful but very annoying and distracting.


----------



## Diesel Powered

nemises_gendo said:


> to be honest i never got them....... feel as if im missing out on somthing lol. :cursing:


You should be glad mate! there bloody annoying.

Im glad to say i never got shin pumps as they supposed to be worse.


----------



## T.F.

I've got back pumps and shin pumps - the joys :lol:


----------



## Diesel Powered

T.F. said:


> I've got back pumps and shin pumps - the joys :lol:


Is it true the shin pumps are worse?


----------



## bravo9

i got shin pumps of tbol,,out walking my dogs i thought my ankles were gonna explode,, so dont no how i will get on with dbol in a month or two


----------



## scott1985

Shin pumps make me unable to walk!

Dont really get back bumps, i went from 170-185 on dbol and stayed at 9% bf.

PCT got messed up but trained hard and managed to keep at 183 ay 10%.

This was a few years back, dbol is epic stuff.


----------



## T.F.

Diesel Powered said:


> Is it true the shin pumps are worse?


Well i suffer from shin splints anyway, though they only bother me if i play footy 2 days running of similar, but they have been drastically amplified on cycle, meaning that i can't so much as even walk 1 mile without having to rest regularly.


----------



## Diesel Powered

T.F. said:


> Well i suffer from shin splints anyway, though they only bother me if i play footy 2 days running of similar, but they have been drastically amplified on cycle, meaning that i can't so much as even walk 1 mile without having to rest regularly.


That must be annoying. Is there any supplements to help against it from occuring or lower the intensity of it?

I have read that drinking plenty of water can help just not sure how, made sure i consumed above average water intake whilst on cycle anyways just to be safe.


----------



## ba baracuss

want2getstrong said:


> no question you will gain well on dbol, *only thing is keeping the gains when you come off which is where the problem lies*, hope it goes well mate


Myth.

People will lose water if they have gained it through aromatisation, but you are no more susceptible to losing muscle after ceasing a dbol cycle than anything else.


----------



## Diesel Powered

ba baracuss said:


> Myth.
> 
> People will lose water if they have gained it through aromatisation, but you are no more susceptible to losing muscle after ceasing a dbol cycle than anything else.


Thats what i was hoping:thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

this sounds good i am soon to be starting my first course of PH 'the one' (when it arrives:cursing

then wait a while and start my fist 'proper course' and was thinking about just dbol but had read that people lost alot of gains but this is changing my mind


----------



## Diesel Powered

solidcecil said:


> this sounds good i am soon to be starting my first course of PH 'the one' (when it arrives:cursing
> 
> then wait a while and start my fist 'proper course' and was thinking about just dbol but had read that people lost alot of gains but this is changing my mind


Its far to early for me to say how much i have kept but one thing i will say (again!) is at no stage did i look puffy and bloated with water, i look more ripped than i ever did before.

Finished my last tabs on Monday, just been to the gym and my strength is still right up there, also i have noticed riding to the gym the back pumps have gone:thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

yeah sounds like this might be my first course


----------



## Diesel Powered

solidcecil said:


> yeah sounds like this might be my first course


Sounds good mate.

If you do a course of dbol this might be helpful:

First week or so i was doing half my tabs at around 11:00 and half around 17:00. I had trouble getting to sleep and waking during the night. I then switched to all my tabs first thing when i got up, then all the sleeping issues seem to stop, also had great pumps @ the gym.

Good luck with "The1" mate:thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

Diesel Powered said:


> Sounds good mate.
> 
> If you do a course of dbol this might be helpful:
> 
> First week or so i was doing half my tabs at around 11:00 and half around 17:00. I had trouble getting to sleep and waking during the night. I then switched to all my tabs first thing when i got up, then all the sleeping issues seem to stop, also had great pumps @ the gym.
> 
> Good luck with "The1" mate:thumbup1:


cheers good tips bro, keep me updated with your results after PCT,

thanks mate.


----------



## Diesel Powered

solidcecil said:


> cheers good tips bro, keep me updated with your results after PCT,
> 
> thanks mate.


Will do.


----------



## mazzucazze

how went the pct? how much did u keep?


----------



## PHHead

ba baracuss said:


> Myth.
> 
> People will lose water if they have gained it through aromatisation, but you are no more susceptible to losing muscle after ceasing a dbol cycle than anything else.


I would agree with this as after my PCT from my first Dbol cycle I lost nearly nothing at all, although I did run Letro through the cycle though so there was f*ck all water on me!


----------



## Mwaite1985

PHHead?

What does the letro do throught the cycle?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## PHHead

Mwaite1985 said:


> PHHead?
> 
> What does the letro do throught the cycle?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matt


Its a very strong AI mate, I ran it through the cycle for gyno protection as I have a touch of it some Oxys I took a while back.

It certainly didn't effect my gains as it was my best cycle by far, gained nearly a stone and pretty much kept it all as there was no water to lose.

I wouldn't recommend running Letro though ever unless you really need to as it is very harsh, if your worried about gyno then I would just run 20mg of Nolva throughout your cycle and save the Letro for if you actually get it!


----------



## Northern Rocker

Diesel Powered said:


> Thats great then cus im treking on sunday and would of had to give it a miss if it was like it was last week, its not so much painful but very annoying and distracting.


they'll take up to 2 weeks to dissipate.


----------



## Northern Rocker

ba baracuss said:


> Myth.
> 
> People will lose water if they have gained it through aromatisation, but you are no more susceptible to losing muscle after ceasing a dbol cycle than anything else.


the question is however, exactly how much muscle can you gain on dbol only. Water and glycogen will slowly discharge and what's left over is rarely much worth writing home about.


----------



## mazzucazze

Northern Rocker said:


> the question is however, exactly how much muscle can you gain on dbol only. Water and glycogen will slowly discharge and what's left over is rarely much worth writing home about.


That will happen with high dosage,with lower dosages aromatization and water retention will be lower.


----------



## Tommy10

T.F. said:


> No need to run a 4 week PCT, 3 would be fine after that cycle. You should also wait at least the time of your cycle + PCT before starting your next cycle - at least that's what i've taken from my research.
> 
> I've been on 30mg for 4 weeks now and am also pretty happy with the results so far.
> 
> *Any pics mate*?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

